# NSW Longy 18.2.14 Kingfish Rumble - and Paul's towing :)



## Wrassemagnet (Oct 17, 2007)

After snapping my PE 3 rod I couldn't wait to get out there again for round 2. I brought two bigger rods this time, one Jigstar 250 and one Patriot Design Grand Continental 55RR, both loaded with 50lb braid and leader. The 5am launch was just spectacular and the light Easterly with a sprinkling of moisture combined with a 1.5m swell was indeed as the bureau had predicted. Paulb arrived at gentlemans hours and we met up at the mark. The plan was to scout around and hopefully bag a snapper or a big king with first light. I managed the former on a white 5 inch Zman on 50lb spin gear. Soon after the Jigstar got hit by a freight train which knocked it out in 3 seconds flat. However the Grand Continental then entered the ring and justified it's nickname...Pain-Bringer 






Final tally was one snapper, one bustoff, 3 kings (70, 68, 65) and a few rats for me. A very sweet session and my best bag of kings ever. I thought the big one was a PB but he wasn't for length although he was the fattest king I've boated. Saw Bertros heading in just as we were leaving, hope you managed a few keepers dude!

Anyway, hope you enjoy watching the video, I certainly enjoyed making it!


----------



## Salty Dog (Sep 18, 2005)

That was a hell of a session Jim! Pesky kingy wouldn't even leave your bait alone long enough for you to take care of the previous one! :lol:


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Hail the Kingymagnet! 

Ripper session. Lookout Tom and Keza and Avayak and.....he's got it sorted.


----------



## Wrassemagnet (Oct 17, 2007)

I appreciate the thumbs up fellas but I can't hold a candle to the other Longy crew who always hold my hand out there, let alone Carny. I just happen to have had the gopro running during a couple of hot sessions. My kids said "wow dad, you finally caught enough fish for all of us to have enough for dinner" so you can see this outcome was just a freak event for me whereas the other boys are consistent (and are my heros  )

Get out there if you can and enjoy it!


----------



## MrX (Feb 7, 2008)

> "Anyway, hope you enjoy watching the video, I certainly enjoyed making it!"


I did Jim - entertaining stuff! I like the way you put your dirty old undies over the fish's nose when you get it between your legs. Stops 'em flapping pretty quick.


----------



## avayak (May 23, 2007)

MrX said:


> > "Anyway, hope you enjoy watching the video, I certainly enjoyed making it!"
> 
> 
> I did Jim - entertaining stuff! I like the way you put your dirty old undies over the fish's nose when you get it between your legs. Stops 'em flapping pretty quick.


I like it. Revenge for all those pantzings, rubbing their noses in your undies.
Does this mean your freedogging now Jim. Confidence man!


----------



## avayak (May 23, 2007)

Hirawrassamagnet.


----------



## Wrassemagnet (Oct 17, 2007)

Just for the record they weren't my undies. Pink with purple polka dots and elephants just clashes with the 575 colour scheme too much. Those undies were Kerry's.

By the way did you enjoy the way that kingie almost got away but for the lip grips? Proof I'm a friggin amateur.


----------



## spacepig3000 (Sep 6, 2008)

Like how you just put your line back out and just hook up straight away. What lures were you using or bait??


----------



## Wrassemagnet (Oct 17, 2007)

Hi Spacepig,

I was using squid strips on modified elevator head rig, photo and description here : http://www.akff.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=17&t=65027


----------



## bunsen (Jan 2, 2009)

Wrassemagnet said:


> Just for the record they weren't my undies. Pink with purple polka dots and elephants just clashes with the 575 colour scheme too much. Those undies were Kerry's.
> 
> By the way did you enjoy the way that kingie almost got away but for the lip grips? Proof I'm a friggin amateur.


Good work Jim. I reckon I've lost most of my fish boatside trying to maneouvre lipgrips into their gob. I reckon gaff is the way to go, unless of course theyre questionable size or you intend to let them go anyway.

Broomstickers unite! I'm thinking of building a heavy rod with a slightly longer butt to gain a bit more leverage advantage back, but it's a balance between that and losing raw power.


----------



## Dave73 (Dec 3, 2006)

You're making this a habit. ;-) 
Bonus points for being armed with Patriot Design rod porn. 
My rod just arrived, finally...


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

Wrassemagnet said:


> I appreciate the thumbs up fellas but I can't hold a candle to the other Longy crew who always hold my hand out there, let alone Carny. I just happen to have had the gopro running during a couple of hot sessions. My kids said "wow dad, you finally caught enough fish for all of us to have enough for dinner" so you can see this outcome was just a freak event for me whereas the other boys are consistent (and are my heros  )
> 
> Get out there if you can and enjoy it!


Class.

Headed out tomorrow again just trying to get throu the cold season. Thanks for the vid; only a few months until days like that might be a reality.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Wrassemagnet said:


> Just for the record they weren't my undies. Pink with purple polka dots and elephants just clashes with the 575 colour scheme too much. Those undies were Kerry's.
> 
> By the way did you enjoy the way that kingie almost got away but for the lip grips? Proof I'm a friggin amateur.


No. Proof you're a pro and secure the fish ASAP. Many an amateur has decked a fish then lost it overboard.


----------



## yakattack (Jan 12, 2008)

Hi jim,

Have you been using fresh squid caught on the day or frozen squid that's been defrosted ?

Cheers legend


----------



## Wrassemagnet (Oct 17, 2007)

Micka they're hungry mate and happy with frozen squid. However I wonder how my rig would go with a live squid pinned to it....hmmmm

Hope you nail another beauty Zed, there's no finer winter warmer.

You're too kind Trev my mate, see you soon at Adder Rock


----------



## Wrassemagnet (Oct 17, 2007)

Just uploaded this from the same day - Paul's Towing Service


----------



## DennisT (Jan 2, 2012)

Nice Work Jim.

Awesome video and great fish. Hats off...


----------

